# How to get new puppy to swim/like water



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I would start smaller. Do you have a kiddie pool? This is what we started Chester off with and he loved it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I second a kiddie pool. Flora loves her pool back home, and that was her first "body" of water that she swam in. Nowadays I can't let her off leash near bodies of water because she will take a swim in it... no matter how nasty it is.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

try the kiddie pool, at first with no water. get the pup to go in and praise and lots of good treats.. once the pup is comfortable with no water try adding water. Honey wasnt crazy about water at first and now you cant get her out of it


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Honey said:


> try the kiddie pool, at first with no water. get the pup to go in and praise and lots of good treats.. once the pup is comfortable with no water try adding water. Honey wasnt crazy about water at first and now you cant get her out of it


I second this advice - my boy HATED water to the point where he was physically shaking, to begin with. Now he can go in water a couple of inches with no problem. We're slowly raising the level of the water. Im sure Emma will get there no probs!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I was a tad worried when she wouldn't go through a puddle of rain...it wouldn't be horrible if she didn't like water. But I know how much she would be missing!!! We will get a kiddie pool. Thanks all.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it really helped our dogs to see other dogs loving the water and swimming, and to see us go in and swim ourselves. We didn't put any pressure on them really, as with past dogs I found that putting pressure on them to come in actually made them fear the water more. Just try to make it all sooo much fun, and borrow a water-loving dog as a role model for her!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My stock answer... Doritos float 

Daisy didn't really taket to water until she was 1-1/2 years. Don't lose hope, keep on trying, don't push it, be gentle -- all things in good time


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dancer said:


> I think it really helped our dogs to see other dogs loving the water and swimming, and to see us go in and swim ourselves. We didn't put any pressure on them really, as with past dogs I found that putting pressure on them to come in actually made them fear the water more. Just try to make it all sooo much fun, and borrow a water-loving dog as a role model for her!


I agree with this, fwiw.... 

We also had fun at bathtime, or I frequently would put our guy (when he was a puppy) in the bathtub and fill the water up just enough so he had fun splashing around and diving at toys. I'd sit on the side and stomp the water to splash him and get him into play mode. <- He was a winter puppy, so this was somewhat necessary. 

Getting him used to the lake the first time - I just waded in along the edge and splashed the water like I did with the bathtub. Don't ask your puppy to swim at this point. 

And also I took him to the lake on hot days. And we took him to the lake with our older golden and our collie. 

The collie was the only dog who ABSOLUTELY refused to have anything to do with the beach, much less the water. :


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll just take it easy. Still trying not to compare her to my Hannah (RIP). Just because Hannah was a water-baby doesn't mean Emma has to be...


----------

